# Rose is growing



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi peeps, well, last summer I was able to get enough pot to make medicine again. But it wasn't easy. I had russet mites. So i am back indoors and it is way fun.  Here is some pic's of spring 2018: I don't know what his little lime green shade shrub is but i like her. View attachment DSCF5036.jpg


View attachment DSCF5035.jpg


View attachment DSCF5037.jpg


View attachment DSCF5038.jpg


View attachment DSCF5039.jpg


View attachment DSCF5040.jpg


View attachment DSCF5041.jpg


View attachment DSCF5042.jpg


View attachment DSCF5043.jpg


Thank you for dropping by, for those new folks, i am an organic dirt farmer. I have worm bins and compost bins and I like to reuse my soil by adding amendments. I use teas for nutrition and I am lousy at that. I don't do it often. In organics by the time you see a deficiency you are way behind in feeding. Again, thanks for checking in.


----------



## Vegas Kid (Mar 17, 2018)

Here is to Green Mojo for you Rose


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2018)

Thank you Vegas Kid. You sure did a nice job on your last grow.


----------



## Killertea08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Green MOJO Mrs. Rose


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 18, 2018)

Good looking garden Rose, especially that franks gift x Valentine...keep those pics updated!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 18, 2018)

Woo hoo! Indoor blurple LED grow! Pullin up a bucket and down in front, please :icon_smile:


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 25, 2018)

Congrats on the new journal and some grate looking little girls there.  I have to remind myself to keep a barrel of tea brewing. Otherwise I have to top dress with Espazoma and it turns into a crapshoot.  Its amazing how much them little plants can eat!  Green Mojo to ya!


----------



## tastyness (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi Rose, those look sweet.   I too have been doing outdoor grows, I can't wait to get back into my tents.  I just don't love the unpredictability when outdoors.  I still use my coco mix outdoors and keep the girls in pots for mobility and safety.  I'll keep an eye on your journal.  Can you share with me which lights you are using?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi Tastyness, I use Lush LED, and they are expensive, but i really like the results. They just dropped 20 % which helps. I like that if they go out for some reason,  they will get a loaner to you until yours are fixed. Great customer service.  Out doors is hard isn't it?  It was the hemp russet mite that got me last year. I will try again, but  I hope i won't need to grow outdoors if I keep a good indoor going all year.  Keep us posted on your grows, it is so nice to see you.

St Nick, t hanks for dropping in, I need to remember what you said. Bat guano this morning. Thank you.


----------



## cannamind (Mar 28, 2018)

Though the "real plants" are very healthy; I think the infusion of a strange plant is uncalled for. I love your grow settings.


----------



## Locked (Mar 29, 2018)

Green Mojo Rose.

 I am getting ready to shut down for the Summer already. I have enough meds for the wife and I to last it out till the end of Summer. More than that though, we have to have a couple skylights replaced and one of them is over the grow room. So I decided to pack it up early this year.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2018)

Hammy, so your grows will be limited to winter hours only? I know you fought the heat and humidity.  we have a couple of "sun tunnels" that i sure like in the winter here. not in the bathroom/potting shed I use. 
Thanks for coming by, i have been thinking about you lately.


----------



## Locked (Mar 29, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Hammy, so your grows will be limited to winter hours only? I know you fought the heat and humidity.  we have a couple of "sun tunnels" that i sure like in the winter here. not in the bathroom/potting shed I use.
> Thanks for coming by, i have been thinking about you lately.



After the new skylights are installed I will grow for longer periods. I just don't want the man being tipped off and winding up in jail.


----------



## ness (Mar 30, 2018)

Good Morning Rose.  Beautiful grow you got going on.  Green Green Green:icon_smile:  And that flower Beautiful color.  You got one of though claw bath tubs.  I all way wanted one of those.  Sending Green mojo to you.  Wishing you a good day.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2018)

Good morning ness, i just took some pictures for ya.  I love my tub, i wish i had a bathroom instead of a grow room, lol, not really, just if ya wanna take a bath it is a lot of work now days. Thank you for coming by.  Here are the plants this morning, baby white flowers.View attachment DSCF5055.jpg


View attachment DSCF5052.jpg


View attachment DSCF5053.jpg


View attachment DSCF5059.jpg


View attachment DSCF5060.jpg


View attachment DSCF5062.jpg


View attachment DSCF5063.jpg


View attachment DSCF5065.jpg


View attachment DSCF5066.jpg


Thanks for coming by you peeps.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 30, 2018)

Awesome!!! Inside and out...


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 30, 2018)

I can't believe you have beautiful flowers outside already. I still have snow on the ground, albeit, I do have some bulbs popping through. Dafs will be up soon.

Bathroom looks like it's getting pretty full. LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2018)

It is getting full in there. stretching is in full swing. I am sorry you still have snow Hackerman, I have spring fever bad. Patience I guess, i am not good at that.

Thank you Re, it is fun after a long ugly winter to see some blooms.


----------



## ness (Mar 31, 2018)

Whow, you got one green thumb Rose.  Just love all of your beautiful pictures.  I will be planting some flower from seed tomorrow.  At least that's the plan.  

Had a busy day today.  I helped my girl friend move the last bit of her stuff from her shop.  Second Chance Pet's.  I help her out when I have a chances.  Some Lady bought the place for right out from under her.   She is O:K.  Took a lot  out of her.  But being the last day.  Has brought a smile to her face.  

Wishing you a relaxing evening.:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2018)

Thank you ness. I bet your gf was really glad for your help, you have a way with dogs, for sure.

I just fed the girls bat guano tea, 1 tsp per gallon of water with molasses bubbled.


----------



## ness (Apr 1, 2018)

Evening Rose and Happy Easter.
Morning Sunrise/Moon Setting 

View attachment 101_1156.jpg


View attachment 101_1146.jpg


View attachment 101_1161.jpg


View attachment 101_1165.jpg


----------



## ness (Apr 1, 2018)

Rose, my plants have not needed water for 6 days, they are looking good, but do not need any more water as far as I can tell.  Is this normal.  I water until it came out the bottom.  Here is a picture along with some wild blackberry's, I think blackberry, they are some kind of berry.  I'll fine out when they come out. 

View attachment 101_1185.jpg


View attachment 101_1175.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2018)

Oh ness, they look fantastic. they are in bigger pots. The roots will grow to fit the pot and you will need to water more. Cool, huh?  Those berries are so pretty, they must be in the same family as roses and apples. so pretty. Thanks ness.


----------



## ness (Apr 1, 2018)

Ya, Rose real cool.  I didn't know, I would enjoy growing as much as I do.  And, the extra bonus of good med's.  You can't beat that.  I want to buy a plastic green house tent.  I was wondering how loud of a smell mj get on the outside?  How close can you get before you can pick up the smell? I just do not want to get caught.  So, I don't know what I'll be doing.  I do know most of my plants are going outside.  Be it in the woods or the back yard.   I don't know yet.:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2018)

Depends on the variety, but the smell is loud, ha, i love that, it is. I don't know if there are some varieties that don't smell but  i am sure all my neighbors smell mine in the summer.


----------



## ness (Apr 2, 2018)

Good morning, Rose.  Beautiful Spring day here.  Going to make it into the low 80's.  I am going to buy a plastic green house 10 by 9 by 8.  Put all the plants out and see which one smell the most than put them one's in the woods.  Going to play it by ear.  Thank you for the information on the smell of the plants.  Right, now I have 9 plants with 9 leafs (mostly Sativa), 6 plants with 8 leafs (Indica/Sativa), and 2 plants with 7 leafs (mostly Indica).  I have a date with weeding out side before it gets hot.  Have a pleasant day.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2018)

Thank you ness, you too. sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Killertea08 (Apr 3, 2018)

Lookin good Rose!


----------



## mrcane (Apr 6, 2018)

Happy Spring, Rose....
Love your garden, looking Beautiful as always...
Do you veg and flower with LEDs??
I must look into it.....


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2018)

thanks Killertea and Cane. 

Cane,  i got into lush lights LED last year. I just bought my last smaller one for the closet. They cost like crazy, but if they last as long as their warranty i will be happy. The reason i chose Lush is they will overnight a replacement to you and pick up your light to fix if it breaks or anything. I swear they kinda feed the plants the plants are very happy under it.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2018)

Here is a little update 4 weeks since flip, they are turning from white flowers to color now.

View attachment DSCF5074.jpg


View attachment DSCF5075.jpg


View attachment DSCF5076.jpg


View attachment DSCF5077.jpg​


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks for looking in.  I am loving this grow.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 14, 2018)

Looking good Rose, my wife also has a pink bathroom, pretty sure I would not be allowed to grow pot in there though...lol


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Apr 16, 2018)

Good morning Rose, you sure have a fine grow up and running.
I am preparing to restart my life again,  The house is about another month till we can move back in, 8 weeks in a trailer in the winter has taken its toll.  
So I have a little closet in the trailer that I set up for a nursery just need some seeds to get started. I will be working on the new grow room as soon as the construction crews leave, I am open to any seed gifts?? Lost 2 orders from SingS in the fire , trying to get ins co to cover them????  No you got, so Im going for it.
I see you went to led?  Happy with them? Was looking at the new ceramic metal halide? So many decisions?
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2018)

What are you wanting to start SG? what do you like to smoke? speedy or relaxing?

RE, my bathroom isn't pink, but it should be. Maybe i paint it again someday. It is the LED's that do that.  You sure your wife doesn't want to give up her bathtub to plants? Somedays it looks like a potting shed in there.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Apr 16, 2018)

Ill take what I can get for now.  I'm finishing up some blueberry and green crack from a buddies grow.
I'll be doing coconut coir in hempy buckets once into the tent, so whatever the green gods send I;ll raise like my children,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Apr 16, 2018)

What size is that lush light?  I was looking at the luminator 2x seems it would work well for a 3x3 tent??  price seems reasonable???


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2018)

I have the big one the dominator 2 XL and the smaller dominator. I got the big one last year and the smaller for the closet.  I love these lights and they better last me a life time. Pm me your address please, i will see what i can round up for you.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 17, 2018)

Good looking grow rose!


----------



## tcbud (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello Rose, beautiful girls. Started my journal today. Hope you are well and Mr RB too.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2018)

thank you BBP and TC (nice to have you back tc)  Today is 5 weeks from flip, still loving this grow.View attachment DSCF5086.jpg


View attachment DSCF5090.jpg


View attachment DSCF5078.jpg


View attachment DSCF5087.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Apr 22, 2018)

Oh boy, those are beautiful looking plants.


----------



## zem (Apr 22, 2018)

So nice Rose. This shower area just keeps getting better!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks Zem and you too dogweed!  Here is an update at 6 weeks. Smelling amazing in there.  Here is an update. View attachment DSCF5100.jpg


View attachment DSCF5107.jpg


View attachment DSCF5108.jpg


View attachment DSCF5109.jpg


View attachment DSCF5110.jpg


View attachment DSCF5112.jpg


View attachment DSCF5113.jpg


View attachment DSCF5105.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 29, 2018)

Yay, more babies!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2018)

I hope so RE. The boys are just starting to open their flowers.   I will sacrifice this female for good Franks Gift seeds.  I wanted to hit these girls with Valentine pollen but Umbra said to breed back to FG.  So these are FG/V hit with FG/V.  Thanks for looking in RE.


----------



## tcbud (May 4, 2018)

Good morning Rose, beautiful girls there and those boys look good too - scarey but good.


----------



## umbra (May 4, 2018)

sweet


----------



## ness (May 4, 2018)

Wow, Rose such beauty.  Look at the size of your fan leafs.  And the frost.  You, go gf.:icon_smile:  If you hear a knock on your door.  Guess who.  I just love how you have everything set up at your house.   I'm waiting on the mail again today for my bank card.  I got thinks, I need to do.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 4, 2018)

Very healthy looking plants. Great job.


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2018)

Thank you OF! and Ness, and Umbra, and tcbud.  I really appreciate the nice thoughts. I really appreciate all you peeps.
So as the indoor is in week 7 and all danger of frost is gone, i think i will start on the outdoor.  My goal is to only have 4 plants. we will see if i can stick to that. We will start the cages soon. This is the amendments in the spent potting soil to start this grow.


View attachment DSCF5132.jpg


View attachment DSCF5131.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2018)

Ok, so the indoor is winding down and the outdoor is gearing up. The four plants are chocolope, Kimbo Kush, Northern lights and Pennywise/Valentine. Oh, and Buds legs.

​
View attachment DSCF5133.jpg


View attachment DSCF5134.jpg


View attachment DSCF5136.jpg


View attachment DSCF5137.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2018)

Yes, i planted a big clove of garlic in each hole. And basil beside the plants. And marigold seeds everywhere, these are old wives tales, and I am an old wife, so it should work.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi guys, long time no post. I got those nice indoor girls harvested and most have been in my pipe. I have to say i love the blueberry Valentine, don't need to test her to know she has cbd. just a lovely nice put you out stone. I also am enjoying the Chocolope.  Here is an update of the od grow.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2018)

I don't seem to have this picture posting thing down yet.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 12, 2018)

Old wives tales ring true to me. Marigolds keep away nematodes, basil is an excellent deterrent to mosquito bites, garlic is good with all kinda munchies.

Plants look great Rose.


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 12, 2018)

you have the growing thing down thats for sure


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2018)

How about an update?  First pic is Chocolope, Sative,  2nd is a baby Lemon Tree, 3rd is Northern lights and last is PennywiseValentine.View attachment 249349
View attachment 249349
  After growing Kimbo Kush indoors I decided she would be too heavy laden with fat buds that he would mold. What a dense Kush she is. So i will keep a clone for later. It will be fun to see how fast that Lemon tree will grow.   Thanks for looking in you guys, oh, i need to take some pic's of indoor next.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2018)

After last year mess with russet








 mites I decided I would have back up plants in the house. A girl needs her medicine. Anyway, yes, those are 4 pennywise valentine plants in a 20 gallon pot. the boys will be thrown out when they show and I seem to get lots of boys lately, so there will hopefully be a girl in the mix.  The baby is a lemon tree sativa feminized.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 27, 2018)

Plants are looking great, as always, Rosebud!


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 28, 2018)

It is good to have back up for sure.  Very nice plants!  Thanks for the update.


----------



## Tvoyamo420 (Jul 3, 2018)

Good garden Rose


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2018)

hi people, it has been in the triple digits for over a week now, these plants are so amazing.  They stand out there sometimes in a hot wind and live.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Jul 19, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> View attachment 249676


Awesome garden Rose, I did put a headband clone in my garden just to be able to grow something, it's 7 ' tall and growing, using fox farm but looking to try outdoor again next season with all organic, will be watching yours.
and looking at organic feed. Keep growing like you do so I can take some lessons.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2018)

Well thanks Smokingranpa!  Worm castings and bat guano are my friends. Congrats on the headband, sounds like a big girl. Mojo to you.


----------



## zem (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi Rose  beautiful plants. I wish you the best of luck this year in preventing pests from the surroundings. Did you take any further measures than last year's?


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 19, 2018)

Those flowers are beautiful. Plants look great for having all the heat...Nice work Rose.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi zem, nice to see you. well, we are spraying an organic citric acid spray weekly and keeping a close eye.  Fingers are crossed too. I hope all the beneficials we used last year are out there.  The main thing i am doing is a back up indoor grow incase the russets come back out doors.   send me good luck will ya?
Thanks PP, nice to see you here.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 19, 2018)

Looking very nice Rose...Green Mojo for ya!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 19, 2018)

looking awesome. very compact and bushy.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Looks great Rose!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zem (Jul 20, 2018)

Good luck Rose! They are trees already. They shall grow above the fence and stand proud near those pines and willows


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2018)

Zem, i forgot, i planted a big head of garlic in each hole and basil beside each plant, that is an old wives tale, but I am an old wife.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 20, 2018)

Lookin good Rose, what is the deal with the garlic and basil?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2018)

It is an old wives tale that it keeps the bugs away. We are still spraying dr zymes weekly. After last year I would stand on one foot and  howl at the moon if it stopped russets. lol. Thanks for coming by RE!.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 20, 2018)

My Grandfather who taught me an awful lot about growing used to do stuff like that.  He planted Dill as well as other beneficials.  If I could remember 1/10 of what he taught me I would be a genius.  lol   He grew up on a farm.  They did not use pesticides.  Back in his day they called organic food "food".  ha ha


----------



## zem (Jul 21, 2018)

After my experience with the greenhouse I always recommend it. A cover from above and fine netting closed tight from the sides, when done right, can prevent a lot of problems. It allows for extended seasons in winter too since you can close the sides as well with polysheets


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2018)

So far so good,


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 25, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2018)

View attachment 249735


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi people, these plants are amazing to stand up to 106. bless their little hearts. ha
This is whats happening around the hood today.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2018)

That first YUGE girl up there is chocolope. Do you think she is flowering or is it just i hope it is flower?
The second big plant is Northern lights 5 ( I think she will be important in  our RSO.  The last big one is Pennywise/valentine which will be our CBD. Next year it needs to be all cbd.   Thanks for looking in.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 8, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 8, 2018)

Lookin good Rose, how do your neighbors feel about your garden?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2018)

The new neighbors with the big willow tree haven't said anything yet. I keep thinking i need to go introduce myself and "splain" my situation.  They haven't started to smell yet. There are about 4 grows in one block here.  still scary as one phone call about odor and i have to pull um.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 8, 2018)

Beautiful yard, great looking line up. Hope the summer is treating you well.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks TC, been a hard summer, lost my big brother in July. 

I peeked in at your redwoods, very nice  They are huger than usual. Like my word huger?  Thank you for stopping in, so glad you are here.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 8, 2018)

Very sorry about your big brother, Rose. Bad stuff should not happen to good people...


----------



## tcbud (Aug 9, 2018)

Oh Rose, I’m so sorry to hear off your loss. We here at MP are glad you are here. Sure is hard growing older sometimes.

My trees look pretty much the same as the last few years. We do have a new plant in the mix, Boss Hog. We are into the weeks my plants usually start to show pistol clusters, and the Boss doesn’t even look close. One of the Boss plants just can’t stop getting taller, yet it does not show girth like the others. So, it’s a toss up on size here. Those slow pokes best get their flowers started soon, I say.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 9, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your brother Rose.  Beautiful yard...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you PP, how are you doing? I think of you often.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 10, 2018)

doin good rose.  I love the willow tree.  Reminds me of a house we lived in when I was about 12 or so.  I hope their not jerks.  The neighbors I mean.  Anywho, how are you doing?  I hope the heat breaks for you soon.  It's been really muggy hear this week.  Lots of thunder storms.  Keep up the good work.  Take care and I'll talk to ya later...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2018)

So the neighbors took it well when i told them about the pot. so woo hoo
I am still so shocked and happy about not seeing any russetts this year i could do a happy dance. TOO EARLY, they could still come... fingers and toes crossed.
If i haven't told you the plants outside are L to R Chocolope, Northern lights 5, and Pennytine. My new name for pennywise and Valentine.
Inside i have the Lemon TREE, no kidding on the tree part. Another pennytine and a lambs bread cross. 
Thanks for coming by you guys. It is nice too see all of you.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2018)

oops, here is the pictures


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Very Nice!!  Thanks for sharing those awesome pics.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 29, 2018)

Looking so lush. Beautiful Rose. Keep our fingers crossed this time of year that all finishes as expected.


----------



## zem (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi Rose. I am sorry about your loss.

The plants are looking great. No russets too, I guess this will require you to shop for new jars!


----------



## mrcane (Aug 29, 2018)

Morning Rose. Sorry to hear about your brother...
Your gardens are looking fabulous.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 1, 2018)

I can't see well, but what I do see looks awesome.  I'm baaaaack...   lol


----------



## AmyWillson (Sep 14, 2018)

Cool! Never seen such beauty before


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2018)

Well thank you Amy!
Here is an update. I took the lemon tree last week and boy do I love it. I am not done trimming.. it is a wonderful energetic smoke that also relaxes you. It is unusual and I am a happy girl.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2018)

Here is an update of the outdoor.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 16, 2018)

Looking awesome.


----------



## Alasgun (Sep 16, 2018)

You might consider changing your handle to “jungle jane”!

Im sure theres a tremendous feeling of acomplishment about now.


----------



## zem (Sep 16, 2018)

Wow Rose! this is just.. this rocks! I was smiling at the nice indoor pics scrolling down when I got to the outdoor!  I love the improvements that you made I think that what you did is terrific. Sending green mojo your way. Good luck Rose


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2018)

Oh thank you zem, i always love hearing from you. The last two outdoors have been iffy, it is nice to have a good grow again. I am so glad you are here zem, as always.

Alasgun, jungle jane? I think that would work. LOL. I have had some crappy grows in my day so i am pretty tickled. Thank you for coming by.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 17, 2018)

Looking great, both indoors and out. Very happy for you.


----------



## umbra (Sep 17, 2018)

that Lamb's lotus filled out nicely


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2018)

Thank you guys very much.
Umbra, she turned out pretty huh? I think she is ready too. I love her rosettes and growth habit. There is a whole plant under that cola.. super excited to try it. Thank you umbra.


----------



## umbra (Sep 17, 2018)

You know it was my pleasure


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 17, 2018)

Your garden is looking great Rose.  I see the neighbors Willow is surviving!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2018)

Yes Nick, they watered it this year.  Here is a little update around the mini farm.
 last rose of summer?


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 22, 2018)

Awesome pics!  Thank you


----------



## Alasgun (Sep 22, 2018)

“A Rose by any other name would smell as sweet” from R&J by My Shakey. 
Im not the purist Shakesphear was, i like the smell of all things growing!

Im sure my olfactory would be excited wandering thru that other jungle you got going too.

Its pretty well over up here for the year, now ill be sniffing around the white house like a little rabbit for the next 3 months.

Great job, thanks for sharing!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 23, 2018)

Is it getting aromatic out there Rose? When the wind blows just right here, the garden gives a light aroma here in the house.  Beautiful plants.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 27, 2018)

Those are beautiful Rose.


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 26, 2018)

beautiful pics Rose!! u still love LEMON TREE??  where's hushpuppy, not around?  THANK YOU SO MUCH FORE YOUR HELP !!!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 27, 2018)

grass hopper said:


> beautiful pics Rose!! u still love LEMON TREE??  where's hushpuppy, not around?  THANK YOU SO MUCH FORE YOUR HELP !!!


You are most welcome, HP isn't here  sometimes, i hope his health is ok. Nice to see you here gh.


----------



## drcree (Dec 28, 2018)

those are glorious!  thanks for sharing


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

Very Nice Rose


----------



## HerbWatcher (Feb 18, 2019)

I don't post much. But all I can say is WOW... Rose is Rock'en this year. I'm soooo happy for you. Your grows are one of the few I follow every year.
Wishing you the best of what life has to offer. Peace
Oh one more thing I would sure like to see more stuff from  Umbre. His advise is always right on. But I've only been able to find a few pictures.
I know it's a lot to ask bro. Cause I don't like posting. But please if you could bro. There's mothing that ruffle's my feathers more than great
pictures of our favorite plant. I hope everyone has a great year. Take Care.


----------



## HerbWatcher (Feb 18, 2019)

Sorry I spelled Umbra incorrect.


----------



## drcree (Feb 18, 2019)

beautiful workmanship rose.  you're definitely a talent


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

HerbWatcher said:


> Sorry I spelled Umbra incorrect.


Off with your head
LOL


----------



## Serch (Feb 18, 2019)

quietly watching from the back....HOT !!!  

  puff puff pass....


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

Serch said:


> quietly watching from the back....HOT !!!
> 
> puff puff pass....


Smart Man
I did that a lot in school, and they still called me up to the board


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 26, 2019)

stellar grow rose.  i can't wait for some od growing, hopefully summer of '20 that will happen.  i've missed a lot


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2019)

It is so nice to have you back DFW. Thank you. That was my best grow ever last summer.  arvest was a big job. 

Thank you all for looking. almost time to plan another outdoor!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 26, 2019)

Is it? LOL....sorry Rose, I couldn’t help myself...


----------



## Snake (Mar 21, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Hi peeps, well, last summer I was able to get enough pot to make medicine again. But it wasn't easy. I had russet mites. So i am back indoors and it is way fun.  Here is some pic's of spring 2018: I don't know what his little lime green shade shrub is but i like her. View attachment 248124
> 
> 
> View attachment 248125
> ...


Very nice, Rose. I'm setting up a new grow now. Hope to do as well as you.


----------



## Gone (Mar 21, 2019)

docfishwrinkle said:


> stellar grow rose.  i can't wait for some od growing, hopefully summer of '20 that will happen.  i've missed a lot


Love the Avatar


----------



## Aksarben (Apr 9, 2019)

Spring is here (by my calendar) and looking longingly to get some of my plants outside.  However, Wed night is forcast for snow and Friday up to 1 1/2 feet... SW Michigan on April 9!!!  Looks like your grow is going to be great!!
Cheers!


----------



## Meghan Jones (Apr 11, 2019)

Wow, this is an excellent green plan and also helpful for herb medicine. I have seen some marijuana plant which you have your attached photo. That is a great and effective plant. I appreciate your idea.


----------



## R1ch (Apr 17, 2019)

I don't know why, I can't open your picture.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2019)

SUMMER  2019
This is what's in the garden this year from left, Lambs bread, Sunset sherbert, chocolate chunk,  Pennywise (medicine) Hemp, medicine maybe after testing.


----------



## Chad Dunn (Sep 1, 2019)

J


Rosebud said:


> Hi peeps, well, last summer I was able to get enough pot to make medicine again. But it wasn't easy. I had russet mites. So i am back indoors and it is way fun.  Here is some pic's of spring 2018: I don't know what his little lime green shade shrub is but i like her. View attachment 248124
> 
> 
> View attachment 248125
> ...




Just curious if you have ever tried the lime sulfa dip for dogs on your mites.  Had a friend that had Russets and he was telling me.  Now I am absolutely not experienced at all in gardening and even fear I may have two black thumbs but between my bulldogs and roosters I am very familiar with all kinds of mites and parasites.  I knocked out his russets in two sprays over course of a week.  Just an FYI that you may have even known.  I spray it any and everything. I can spray it directly on the dogs or dunk them in it.  Same thing that was used in the 1800's to fight tick fever being transferred on cattle.  They just started running them through holes in the ground dug deep enough and then pushed their heads down as they swam by to completely submerge them.   I spray my whole yard and all my trees as high as my tractor and pressure sprayer allow me to reach every spring. Cause living in the country with deer , turkey etc. new critters travel in every year.  LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2019)

I don't have any mites this year. My husband sprays weekly with Dr Zymes now.  WINNING.


----------



## Chad Dunn (Sep 1, 2019)

super cheap stuff and even keeps the chiggers out of my yard.  works on anything mite flea tick chigger spider, etc type stuff for about 3 weeks to a month. 
but you do have to tolerate the stink while spraying it and will stain.   The smell doesnt last long and neither does stain on your hands.  But lord does it dry out your skin.  LOL  I am pretty sure that is part of why it works so well on all the little critters. I know that is part of how you can kill fleas even with stuff like diatomaceous earth. 

https://www.groworganic.com/brandt-lime-sulfur-fungicide-2-5-gallon.html


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi guys, this is the time of the year that i just know these won't finish. I have 5 weeks of weather left. It always finishes, right?


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 7, 2019)

You betcha Rose,  they'll finish  you just gotta have faith!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 7, 2019)

Hoping for the best. Beautiful hydrangea(snowball I think). That lambs bread appears to be trying to sneak over the fence...


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 8, 2019)

That's right just gotta have faith for the finish line!!!
Love the hydrangea, is that one of the ones that fades to a pretty dusty pink? Those are my favorites! Looks like such a pleasant back yard to relax in!


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 8, 2019)

Very nice pics!  Thank you for sharing Rose.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2019)

Yes that is a hydrangea, thank you it is a big one. I think it is called Limelight. Thank you Stinky, we do a lot of living in our little back


 yard. This is Sunset Sherbert, just starting out.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 9, 2019)

That is a beautiful back yard Rose!  You are so fortunate.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 9, 2019)

Very nice, is the Archie thing just in case you get a rouge storm or early storm? Looks like a couple of those bushes are gonna have to duck to get it there!!!Awesome, do you get any comment from your neighbors?fabulous flowers too!!!
Big Sur Holy Bud would make a fine Christmas tree, all frosty flowered...just add lights!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2019)

Thanks for stopping by RE and Nick. We usually get a wicked storm at least one the beginning of October. That is when they are in full-blown bloom and we sure don't need a hard soaking rain. So the cover keeps us dry. One year we didn't need it but all the other years we do. Bud throws a tarp or two with ropes hooked on them so we can just pull it on and off as needed. One year he came home from a trip to WV, got home in the middle of the night to a huge storm, he put it up and saved the day. The winds are so hard too, here.  That BSHB does look like a Christmas tree.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 9, 2019)

lol. I couldn’t see the pics that well on my phone. I didn’t see the labels and thought it was a pine tree...


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2019)

It does look like a pine tree, I went back and looked. HA


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 9, 2019)

Put some tinsel on and take a pic and you’ll have your Christmas cards!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2019)

A little update this morning.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 21, 2019)

Beautiful garden, Rose and Bud.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 21, 2019)

Awesome...


----------



## Lesso (Sep 21, 2019)

Love those trees rosebud! I wish i was in a legal (enough) area to grow in my yard. It all looks so great!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2019)

Thank you Lesso, nice to have you back. I know we are very lucky to be in a legal state. 
Thanks OF and RE, nice of you to take a look.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 21, 2019)

There's some nice fall flowers in that there garden! Even better than mums lol, that's a nice seasonal display!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2019)

Thank you Stinkyattic! They seem smaller than last year, but what ya gonna do. I'm sure glad you came to mp, you have lots to offer.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 21, 2019)

It's a gentle place to land. It's nice to have a home far far away from the incendiary discourse of large, mainstream forums. Peace and bountiful harvests to all friendly garden gnomes! Thank you for curating this chill virtual arboretum.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 21, 2019)

Your yard and grow is (as always), just beautiful!  I always love to see what you have going on back there.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2019)

Stinkyattic, thank you for being here.  I can't quit taking pic's. Maybe it will make them get bigger.THG, thank you.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2019)




----------

